#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Rules of Thumb - Chemical Engineering (spreadsheet)

## sasirkumar

Hi all



Here i am sharing 

Rules of Thumb - Chemical Engineering (spreadsheet)


Regards.

SasikumarSee More: Rules of Thumb - Chemical Engineering (spreadsheet)

----------


## abc123

Thanks

----------


## Arturo

Thanks a lot

----------


## feune111962

thanx

----------


## vvmaheshkr

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## mediaramesh

thanks for sharing ..........

----------


## joe3112

Thanks man...

----------


## aragorn

thanks for sharing

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much for sharing !!!

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## joseaguilar

Thanks

----------


## august8

Thanks!!

----------


## amqazw

thanks

See More: Rules of Thumb - Chemical Engineering (spreadsheet)

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

----------


## evolutionb

merci

----------


## amadas

thank you

----------


## ChristianSembiring

thanx for sharing

anyway, do you have spreadsheet of Cloud Dispersion Analysis ?
perhaps Fluid Property Solver spreadsheet?
I really need it, thanx

Regards,
Christian Sembiring
Materials Engineer and RBI Software Developer
Indonesia

----------


## pewekarim

thanks

----------


## chemnguyents

thnks

----------


## lijun2006

many thanks for you.

----------


## dodolwajix

thanx bro

----------


## hyuda

Thanks

----------


## surigaonon

great share. thank you very much

----------


## elopez138

Very useful! Thanks Sasirkumar

----------


## acier58

Thanks a lot !

See More: Rules of Thumb - Chemical Engineering (spreadsheet)

----------


## getanasmalik

ita a great help :Redface:

----------


## ankurchavda

Thank you

----------


## vmackx

Thanks. :-)

----------


## wierox

thanks you..,

Very useful

----------


## Spenta

Dear Sasikumar Many thanks for sharing. Warm regards, Mano Spenta. [spenta@ii.net]

----------


## ashrath25

thank you my friend. i want design calculation for the 3-phase separator (process&mechanical design calc)

----------


## dedy14

Thank you

----------


## santoxi

Very usefull,many thanks

----------


## nhsoraya92

thank you very much!!!

----------


## Mayiladuthurai

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you for your shared* BRO.

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

See More: Rules of Thumb - Chemical Engineering (spreadsheet)

----------


## githkal

thanks

----------


## ariek

thanks for sharing!

----------


## ivan_s60

Thank you very much

----------


## ariek

Thanks a lot!

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## unni

Thanks

----------


## medmane

thanks a lot,man

----------

